# How to make* (DIY) aquarium fish tank siphon for partial water change



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

All you need is just two straws and two ceramic rings....

https://youtu.be/_4qyrmhvsEk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd love how this works! Very interesting concept.
But I'd imagine this would create quite a bit of a mess, attaching another tube on the end will help direct the water into the catching basin better.


----------



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

Agree. Altough part of the mess was because I needed to do it with one hand while the other was holding my smartphone


----------

